# C:Windows/winlogon.exe virus



## jade5233 (Jun 30, 2007)

my virus protection will not get rid of this virus.

C:Windows/winlogon.exe

help?? ive downloaded hijackthis
and this is what i get when i do a scan

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:01:12 PM, on 6/29/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\arservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCCGUIDE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Windows Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: hpWebHelper Class - {AAAE832A-5FFF-4661-9C8F-369692D1DCB9} - C:\WINDOWS\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\plugin\WebHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] "nwiz.exe" /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nvchost] C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - Startup: V CAST Music Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Verizon Wireless\V CAST Music\V CAST Music Monitor.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.trymedia.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by108fd.bay108.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend NT Realtime Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to TSG 

Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to %systemdrive%
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press *Enter*.
Choose your usual account.

 Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script.
 Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
 It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to Reboot.
 Press any Key and it will restart the PC.
 When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
 Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt*
(Report.txt will also be copied to Clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
 Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log

=====================================

*Panda Activescan*
http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

 Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *Local Disks* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location.


----------



## jade5233 (Jun 30, 2007)

SDFix: Version 1.89

Run by Compaq_Administrator on Mon 07/02/2007 at 09:09 PM

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Running From: C:\SDFix

Safe Mode:
Checking Services:

Restoring Windows Registry Values
Restoring Windows Default Hosts File

Rebooting...

Normal Mode:
Checking Files:

Below files will be copied to Backups folder then removed:

C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe - Deleted

Removing Temp Files...

ADS Check:

Checking C:\WINDOWS
C:\WINDOWS
No streams found.

Checking C:\WINDOWS\system32
C:\WINDOWS\system32
No streams found.

Checking C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
No streams found.

Checking C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
No streams found.

Final Check:

Remaining Services:
------------------

Authorized Application Key Export:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\\Program Files\\DISC\\DISCover.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\DISC\\DISCover.exe:*:EnabledISCover Drop & Play System"
"C:\\Program Files\\DISC\\DiscStreamHub.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\DISC\\DiscStreamHub.exe:*:EnabledISCover Stream Hub"
"C:\\Program Files\\DISC\\myFTP.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\DISC\\myFTP.exe:*:EnabledISCover FTP"
"C:\\Program Files\\EarthLink TotalAccess\\TaskPanl.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\EarthLink TotalAccess\\TaskPanl.exe:*:Enabled:Earthlink"
"C:\\Program Files\\AIM\\aim.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\AIM\\aim.exe:*:Enabled:AOL Instant Messenger"
"C:\\Program Files\\Ares\\Ares.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Ares\\Ares.exe:*:Enabled:Ares"
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe:*:Enabled:iTunes"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"

Remaining Files:
---------------

Files with Hidden Attributes:

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motorola Shared\MotPCSDrivers\difxapi.dll
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Aol\United States\AOL90\ACST4.DLL
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Aol\United States\AOL90\AOLFIREWALLMGR.DLL
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Aol\United States\AOL90\AOLINSTALLERFW.DLL
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Aol\United States\AOL90\INSTPH.DLL
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Aol\United States\AOL90E\ACST4.DLL
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Aol\United States\AOL90E\AOLFIREWALLMGR.DLL
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Aol\United States\AOL90E\AOLINSTALLERFW.DLL
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Aol\United States\AOL90E\INSTPH.DLL
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\acs\AcsInstN.dll
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\asp\aspcheck.dll
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\fw\NISChk.dll
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\ocp\ocpchk.dll
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\qt\QTInsInf.dll
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\rp\RealChk.dll
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\sysinfo\SiNdInst.dll
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\tb\tbinst.dll
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\tpspd\tsverchk.dll
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\vwpt\AOLVPChk.dll
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\client.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\acs\acssetup.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\asp\aspsetup.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\deskbar\deskbr.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\flash\FlashAX.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\fw\nisale.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\ocp\ocpinst.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\qt\qt.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\rp\RealPl8.EXE
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\rp\real_upd.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\rp\rp9codec.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\sysinfo\SinfInst.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\tb\tbsetup.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\toolbar\toolbr.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\tpspd\TSsetup.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\vwpt\VPPrePop.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\vwpt\Vwpt.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\NetscapeOnline\Netscape Tech\nsb-install-8-0.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\NetscapeOnline\Netscape Tech\webutil8.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\NetscapeOnline\Netscape Tech\WinsockFix.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM\Cache\Indiv01.tmp
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\acs\acsnet.zip
C:\Program Files\Online Services\Canada\KOL\comps\autoit\autoit-v3.zip

Finished

================================================

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:17:22 PM, on 7/2/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\arservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCCGUIDE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Verizon Wireless\V CAST Music\V CAST Music Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Windows Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: hpWebHelper Class - {AAAE832A-5FFF-4661-9C8F-369692D1DCB9} - C:\WINDOWS\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\plugin\WebHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] "nwiz.exe" /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - Startup: V CAST Music Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Verizon Wireless\V CAST Music\V CAST Music Monitor.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.trymedia.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by108fd.bay108.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend NT Realtime Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe

======================================

i ran the scan and it detected malicious objects and i saved the report if you need to see it.


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

yes please post it. thanks


----------



## jade5233 (Jun 30, 2007)

Incident Status Location

Spyware:Cookie/Tribalfusion Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Processor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\SDFix.exe[SDFix\apps\Process.exe] 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/KillApp.B Not disinfected C:\hp\bin\KillIt.exe 
Spyware:Spyware/PeoplePC Not disinfected C:\Program Files\Online Services\PeoplePC\ISP5900\Dll\RAS.DLL 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Processor


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

How is everything running???

*Your Java is out of date.* Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. *Please follow these steps to remove older version Java components and update.*

*Updating Java:*

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 1*.
Scroll down to where it says "_The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications_".
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Check the box that says: "*Accept*_ License Agreement_".
The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download _Windows Offline Installation_ with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel* double-click on *Add/Remove* programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment (JRE or J2SE) in the name.
Click the *Remove* or *Change/Remove* button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java versions.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on *jre-6-windowsi586-p.exe* to install the newest version.


----------



## jade5233 (Jun 30, 2007)

as for now everything seems fine. thank you so much!


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

Your Welcome !!!! :up:

Now that your system is clean you should *SET A NEW RESTORE POINT* *to prevent future reinfection from the old restore point AFTER cleaning your system of any malware infection*. Any trojans or spyware you picked up could have been saved in System Restore and are waiting to re-infect you. Since System Restore is a protected directory, your tools can not access it to delete files, trapping viruses inside. Setting a new restore point should be done to prevent any future reinfection from the old restore point and enable your computer to "roll-back" in case there is a future problem.

To *SET A NEW RESTORE POINT*:
1. Go to *Start* > *Programs* > *Accessories* > *System Tools* and click "*System Restore*".
2. Choose the radio button marked "*Create a Restore Point*" on the first screen then click "*Next*". Give the R.P. a name then click "*Create*". The new point will be stamped with the current date and time. Keep a log of this so you can find it easily should you need to use System Restore.
3. Then go to *Start* > *Run* and type: *Cleanmgr*
4. Click "*OK*".
5. Click the "*More Options*" Tab.
6. Click "*Clean Up*" in the System Restore section to remove all previous restore points except the newly created one.

Graphics for doing this are in the following links if you need them.
*How to Create a Restore Point*.
*How to use Cleanmgr*.

======================================

Here is some useful information on keeping your computer clean:
Most important thing is to make sure Windows is kept up to date with the latest patches and updates from Windows Update.
If you don't have a *Firewall* installed, please choose from the following:
*ZoneAlarm Free*
*Kerio Personal Firewall*

If you don't have a *Anti-Virus* installed, please download the following free program:
*AntiVir Personal Edition*

Here are two great Preventive programs:
SpywareBlaster protects you from malicious ActiveX controls and cookies. Make sure and check for updates twice a month.
IESpyads adds a long list of bad sites to your Restricted sites in *Internet Explorer* and protects against drive by downloads.

Surf Safe with McAfee's SiteAdisor. SiteAdisor will work with *Internet Explorer* and *Mozilla Firefox*. SiteAdisor is a browser plugin that assigns a safety rating to domains listed in your search engine. SiteAdvisor uses the following color codes to indicate the safety level of each site.
Red for *Warning*
Yellow for *Use Caution*
Green for *Safe*
Grey for *Unknown*

Here are the link to install SiteAdisor in Internet Explorer and Firefox
Anti-Spyware Programs I Recommend:
Lavasoft's Ad-Aware SE Personal
SuperAnti-Spyware

For Even More Information On Securing Your Computer read *Tony Klein's* So How Did I Get Infected In The First Place]


----------

